# Anyone transport a bike from Chicago to Copake or ML/AA?



## bike (Mar 9, 2014)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z-bikes (Mar 11, 2014)

Paul,  Have you tried to get in touch with Robin Bridges? I think he's from Illinois and usually comes to AA/ML.


----------



## bike (Mar 11, 2014)

*Good idea!*

thanks!.............


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2014)

Mark Mattei at Cycle Smithy is in Chicago too. And He's always at ML and AA.


----------



## bikeman76 (Mar 11, 2014)

Paul, I'm in the NW suburbs of Chicago and planning on going to AA. Let me know if you still need a hand getting the bike.
I also have a bike shop and ship bikes.
Joe
bikeman76@msn.com


----------



## steve doan (Mar 11, 2014)

*Bike pickup*

I am going thru Chicago on Wed evening the 23rd if you need transport.  I am going to ML/AA.  Steve Doan 563-920-8889


----------



## bike (Mar 11, 2014)

*Thanks folks*

bike was pulled from auction -oh well


----------



## wasp3245 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm based in Chicago and go to Copake annually ..have van will travel 
Cheers Carey


----------



## bike (Mar 18, 2014)

*Thanks Carey*

See you there!
-pg


----------

